# 1959 & 1960 Honda 50 super cub scooters



## the old trucker

I'm looking to buy these bikes. Both are in great shape & run great.
One needs one signal light lens. I can get that on ebay. He told me to make an offer, but I don't know anything about them. Anyone know the value of them ??  
The Old Trucker


----------



## RedRocker

No, but they're pretty cool.


----------

